
Hacker News and Community Saved Our Company - dsarle
http://arcticstartup.com/article/how-to-rise-from-ashes-relaunching-arcticstartup-website/
======
dsarle
Original HN post: [http://arcticstartup.com/2012/11/01/its-a-magical-world-
out-...](http://arcticstartup.com/2012/11/01/its-a-magical-world-out-there-
hobbes-ol-buddy-lets-go-exploring)

My name is Dmitri Sarle and I wanted to thank the Hacker News community for
helping us save ArcticStarup.

Few years back, it was announced on HN that we are shutting down. Yet, thanks
to the visibility (we were the top post for the day), we received hundreds of
e-mails of support and eventually kept it alive.

After three hard years - we are a team of thirteen people (in the article it
says 12, but I just sent a contract to the thirteenth), growing fast and
finding new opportunities.

Thanks a lot. Feel free to ask me anything.

~~~
brudgers
The discussion of the shutdown announcement is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4726684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4726684)

Curious for your opinion regarding why that is articstartup's most popular
post.

